# Castle Dracula returned to rightful owner



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

*Dracula castle returns to bloodline*
Tuesday, May 23, 2006; Posted: 3:49 p.m. EDT (19:49 GMT)

BUCHAREST, Romania (AP) -- More than 60 years after it was seized by communists, the Romanian government is to hand back one of the country's most popular tourist sites, the fabled Dracula Castle, to its former owner, the culture minister said Tuesday.

The hand-over ceremony will take place Friday noon in the 14th century castle's museum deep within the fortress in Transylvania, said minister Adrian Iorgulescu at a news conference.

Full article at CNN.com here...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Friggin' commies.  :finger: :finger: 


Maybe the castle can become part of the Dracula theme park now.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

It's about time, communist never, ever give out good candy!


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Ha ha! I was leaving a message for a friend on the phone,talking about web-site stuff,when the radio in the background (CBC News) says "Dracula's Castle returned to original owners." I had to pause,..and think.."Am I living a movie moment?"


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

They are giving it back, because they (the government)can't or won't afford the upkeep. It is much easier ,and more profitable to return it to the owners, so they can in turn run the tours (cheaper labor rate) and hand over any of the cash that is made in the form of taxes. they don't own it, they are enslaved to it.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

"Enslaved" you say? Hmmm...sounds like the kind of handiwork a certain "Count" was known for. Let's check their necks!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And, really, what's this "original" owner noise? Wasn't the original owner alive like, 500 years ago? :googly:


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Good "Twilight Zone" episode you have here;RAXL!

Let's check their birth certificates too!


----------

